
Synthetic spider silk could revolutionize clothing - kawera
http://qz.com/708298/synthetic-spider-silk-could-be-the-biggest-technological-advance-in-clothing-since-nylon/
======
ChuckMcM
I was wondering if this was an older article but apparently it is recent
(2016). Synthetic spider silk has been on the cusp of revolutionizing "stuff"
(clothing, tethers, ballistic vests, etc.) since at least 2010. So far the
secrets of mass production have eluded people, and bespoke production is
waaaay too expensive for anything except science experiments. The $750+ "moon
parka" is a good example of an impractical piece of clothing.

That said, once the necessary techniques _are_ learned it opens up some
interesting things. But it could put a lot of sheep out of business.

